# colnago stem length



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I read colnagos work best with long stems. Does this mean 10-11cm is not good? Does a 14cm stem make handling too slow?


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

This is a myth that has been discussed before on this forum. I have a 100 cm stem on a C40 and it handles beautifully.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

but do colnago's handle slower than other bike? also how do you size frames? Do you generally size up 1 or 2 sizes (compared to normal stock frames) or just match top tube length?


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

C40 summed this up better than I can in an earlier thread, but yes, Colnago frames generally have a little more "relaxed" frame geometry than a lot of bikes out on the market, which makes them very stable, especially downhill. This can also translate into steering that is not as "twitchy" as others. If you are racing criteriums, the may not be the ideal bike. All I can say is that I find the handling of the C40 to be accurate as well as predictable and very forgiving.

Regarding sizing, Colnago's feature somewhat shorter top tube lengths than other bikes. For someone with a shorter torso or arm length, or both, this can be beneficial. I took top tube measurements of another bike that fit me pretty well and basically matched it to the Colnago. You can get fitted by an LBS or take measurements and feed them into a fit calculator to get in the ballpark. Colnago's are not any harder to size than any other bike.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

After riding my Bianchi FG Lite in a couple of crits this year with a 43mm fork rake, and then riding my Colnago Arte in a couple, I prefer the Colnago for crits. I'll use the super light FG Lite for road races with a lot of climbing in them. Otherwise, it will be the Colnagos for the rest of my racing.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

ok I understand now. Thanks.


----------

